# Revell's 2010 Camaro



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey guys,
I usually lurk in the SciFi sections, but I picked up Revell's new 2010 Camaro kit at the LHS and it is spectacular, IMHO. Very crisp detail plus optional ground effects and custom wheels. I almost passed on it since I did the AMT concept, but I'm glad I didn't. Anyone else pick it up? The downside for me is it's a 2010 and the calendar says 2012, although I'm sure the differences are minimal. Other than that, it appears to be a great kit, the quality of the parts is really noteworthy.


----------



## Vegar (Nov 25, 2011)

Sounds great, im looking forward for some photos of it


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

fire91bird....I've seen the kit your talking about and picked it up and looked at it several times....Look's like an interesting kit.......Are you currently building it and if so are you going to post Pic's ??? ..........I'm sure all the fellow's would love to see some Photo's of it.....And what you've done with it.......

MOE.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Do the instructions have any of the interior colors? Revell is alot better than AMT in that regard.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, all I can say is it's in the queue probably behind another awesome kit, the Batmobile . Another big plus I found in the Camaro is that the grills are on a separate piece, so no tricky masking! Wish they had done that on the Challenger. As far as the interior paint instructions, they just say we should paint everything semi-gloss black. This includes the engine compartment which I believe should actually be body color. Anyway, I still can't get over how sharp the detail seems. Looks like a fun build, so it may move up in the queue.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Just read a review of this kit after seeing your post here. Normally, I wouldn't have bothered, but you said the kit was pretty good so I read the review. Looks like the reviewer agrees with you about it being nice. It seems the only thing you need to watch out for is the ride height. It seems to be quite a bit high. You can read the review yourself at the following link. Hope this helps you in building yours. 

http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=53089&st=0


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

I went over to Megahobby to see if they have them yet and they do. And AMT has put out another Camaro just like the 2006. They have their own 2010 SS Camaro. I'm gonna get them both.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

The new AMT kit is a curbside which could be alright depending on your desires. I'm not sure if they simply closed the hood on their concept Camaro to make the new one or what. The engine on their concept was decent but rightly not much like a production car. The body and interior seem pretty nice to me.

The Revell looks very nice under the hood, although like most new cars, the engine mostly resembles a nicely styled appliance.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you for that link, scottnkat. I like what he did with the engine detail painting.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

glad you found it helpful. can't wait to see some progress pics.


----------

